
Private Browsing Without a VPN - mikehotel
https://medium.com/@mattholt/private-browsing-without-a-vpn-e91027552700
======
mikehotel
Caddy plugin developed by Sergey Frolov while interning at Google

[https://github.com/caddyserver/forwardproxy/blob/master/READ...](https://github.com/caddyserver/forwardproxy/blob/master/README.md)

------
dustfinger
As I understand things Caddy was chosen because it has sane default settings
making easy to "get things right." I don't like that Caddy is a web server
though if all I am looking for is a forward proxy for private browsing. Did
Sergey Frolov consider any opensource proxy solutions that are not also a web
server but have good default settings?

Thank you for sharing!

~~~
mholt
Part of the point of this plugin is to blend in if desired. If it's standing
alone, it's kind of hard to do that. Baked into a web server is a natural
choice.

~~~
dustfinger
For some reason my mind read browser-plugin. I thought the whole time that it
was a browser plugin that made it easier to connect to the proxy and passed
the proxy some parameters for the type of connection you wanted. Now I see
that it is a plugin for the web server. That makes a lot more sense.

